# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  من أحكام ديوان المظالم في العقد الإداري

## سالي جمعة

*من أحكام ديوان المظالم في العقد الإداري*
 

قرار رقم 5/د 3/1398هـ
القضية رقم 301/ ق لعام 1396هـ
أ- عقد إداري – تمامه- العقد يتم بإبلاغ المقاول بالترسية – تقديم المقاول لعطائه لا ينشئ بذاته أية رابطة تعاقدية بينه وبين الإدارة – بيان ذلك.
ب- عقد إداري - التزامات الجهة صاحبة المشروع – بدايتها – الالتزامات تبدأ من تاريخ سداد التأمين النهائي – أساس ذلك - المادة (43) من نظام المناقصات والمزايدات - لا تثريب على الإدارة إذا أرجأت تسليم موقع العمل لحين سداد التأمين النهائي. 
جـ- ديوان المظالم – اختصاص – عدم اختصاص الديوان بنظر التعويض استنادا إلى قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 52 عام 1394هـ - بيان ذلك.
1- من المقرر أن مجرد تقديم المقاول لعطائه لا ينشئ بذاته أية رابطة تعاقدية بينه وبين الإدارة وإنما تنشأ تلك الرابطة بإبلاغ المقاول بالترسية إذ ذلك الإبلاغ هو المعول عليه بتلاقي الإيجاب والقبول وتمام العقد ومن ثم فالتأخير في الترسية مهما كان مداه لا يشكل إخلالاً من الإدارة بأي من التزاماتها التعاقدية بحسبان أن تلك الالتزامات لا تنشأ إلا بقيام العقد وهو الأمر الذي يحصل بالإبلاغ بالترسية كما أنه من المقرر أيضاً أنه ما دام المقاول لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء فإن العطاء المقدم منه يظل سارياً وقد جاء في خطاب سعادة وكيل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني رقم 2201/12 بتاريخ 14/1/1387هـ الموجه لسعادة أمين مدينة الرياض ما يلي: " يظل عطاء المتعهد أو المقاول سارياً ملزماً له مادام لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء وأن عدم سريان خطاب الضمان لا يسقط بالتالي القوة الملزمة للعطاء ما لم يطلب المتعهد سحب عطائه قبل أن يرده قبول الجهة الإدارية.
2- إذا كان نظام المناقصات والمزايدات في المادة (43) منه قد أعطى الجهة صاحبة المناقصة في حالة عدم دفع صاحب العطاء المقبول للتأمين النهائي في الميعاد المحدد نظام صلاحيات يتسع مداها إلى حد سحب قبولها للترسية عليه والتنفيذ عليه بأي طريق فإنه لا يحق للمدعي الشكوى إن اختارت الإمارة المدعى عليها بديلاً عن ذلك مجرد إرجاء تسليم الموقع لحين سداده التأمين النهائي إذ إرجاء تسليم الموقع أخف وطأة بكثير مما يحق للإدارة اتخاذه من إجراءات في هذا الصدد ولما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعي لم يقم بسداد التأمين النهائي إلا بتاريخ 6/11/1394هـ فإن تسليم الموقع الحاصل في 17/11/1394هـ يكون قد تم بعد أيام قليلة من سداده التأمين النهائي ولا يكون ثمة تأخير من الإمارة المدعى عليها في تسليم الموقع.
3- الثابت أن المقاول قدم عطاءه قبل 1/3/1393هـ ومن ثم يستفيد من أحكام قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 52 لسنة 1393هـ الخاص بالموافقة على تعويض مقاولي الأعمال الإنشائية ومتعهدي الإعاشة السعوديين نتيجة ارتفاع أسعار المواد إلا أن تطبيق أحكام ذلك القرار أمر خارج عن اختصاص ديوان المظالم إذ يقتضي قرار مجلس الوزراء سالف الذكر بصدور قرار التعويض من معالي وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني.
______________________________ __________
الوقائع
تتحصل الوقائع على ما تبين من الأوراق في أن إمارة منطقة …… طرحت مناقصة مبنى إمارة حائل وتقدم المقاول ……….. بعطائه عن هذه العملية في 12/10/1393هـ إبان اجتماع لجنة فتح المظاريف في ذلك التاريخ.
تمت ترسية المشروع على المقاول المذكور بتاريخ 21/3/94هـ بمبلغ إجمالي قدره 1049355 ريال وأن مدة تنفيذ العقد عشرون شهراً من تاريخ تسليم الموقع وقد تعهد المقاول في 29/3/1394هـ باستعداده لتنفيذ المشروع خلال 12 شهراً من تاريخ استلامه الموقع.
أبلغ المقاول بالترسية في 24/9/1394هـ بالخطاب رقم 1221/ 8 م الصادر من وكيل إمارة منطقة …….. مع تكليفه بذات الخطاب بمراجعة الإدارة المالية بالإمارة لإبرام العقد اللازم مصحوباً بضمان نهائي بنسبة 10% من قيمة العطاء ساري المفعول لمدة خمسة عشر شهراً ثم توقيع العقد بتاريخ 10/11/94هـ وثابت بالبند الرابع منه أنه أرفق به خطاب ضمان من البنك الأهلي بأبها بمبلغ 104935.50 ريال برقم 1454/94 في 6/11/1394هـ وهو ما يعادل 10% من القيمة الإجمالية للمقاولة.
تم تسليم الموقع إلى المقاول بتاريخ 17/11/1394هـ. 
تقدم المقاول بشكوى برقية إلى المقام السامي في 13/5/1396هـ طلب فيها تعويضه عن ارتفاع أسعار مواد البناء وأجور النقل واليد العاملة عند تنفيذ المشروع الذي تقدم في 1393هـ بأسعاره في حين لم يبلغ بالترسية إلا في أواخر 1394هـ وبدأ في العمل به مع بداية 1395هـ.
أحال معالي رئيس ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء الشكوى سالفة الذكر بكتابة رقم 3/ف/17848 في 27/7/1396هـ إلى ديوان المظالم وأُحيلت إلى الدائرة بشرح معالي رئيس الديوان المؤرخ 7/8/1396هـ. 
انصرف دفاع المقاول إلى أن تقديمه العطاء والضمان الابتدائي كان بتاريخ 11/10/93 في حين تسلم الموقع بتاريخ 17/11/1394هـ أي بفارق زمني أكثر من عام وأن معظم الأسعار زادت خلال تلك الفترة بما لا يقل عن 300% وأورد مقارنة بين أسعار عام 1394هـ، 1396هـ كما قرر المقاول بمحضر تحقيق ديوان المظالم المؤرخ 26/3/1398هـ أن سبب عدم انسحابه بعد مرور سنة من تاريخ عطائه أنه اتصل بسكرتير المناقصات وأفهمه بعدم رغبته في توقيع العقد إلا أن الأخير أكد له أنه في حالة عدم توقيعه على العقد فسوف تصادر الإمارة الضمان الابتدائي وسوف تخطر جميع الجهات الحكومية بعدم قبوله في أية مناقصة حكومية مع اتخاذ العقوبات اللازمة مما اضطره لتوقيع العقد، كما قرر أن التسليم الابتدائي لم يتم حتى الآن نظراً لوجود خلاف بين الإمارة والأشغال على التسوية الأرضية وأضاف بجلسة المرافعة 3/5/1398هـ تاريخ تقديم الضمان النهائي هو 6/11/1394هـ.
يتحصل دفاع الإمارة المدعى عليها في أنه ليس ثمة خطأ أو تقصير من جانبها وأنه كان على المقاول المدعي إذا ما كان قد تبين ارتفاع الأسعار بعد تقديمه العطاء طلب زيادة أسعار العطاء أو الانسحاب من العملية وأن المقاول لم ينتهِ من إنجاز العملية أو تسليمها ابتدائياً إذ وفق آخر تقرير (رقم57) تاريخ 25/3/97هـ فإن النسبة المئوية للأعمال المنجزة إلى كامل الأعمال هي 65% فقط.
كما ورد كتاب الإمارة رقم 981/2/ج تاريخ 5/4/98هـ يفيد أنه لا يوجد أي خلاف بين الإمارة والأشغال العامة على تسوية الأرض وأرفق بهذا الكتاب إفادة سكرتير لجنة المناقصات المؤرخة 4/4/1398هـ وتفيد أن المدعي لم يتقدم لا شفاهة ولا كتابة بطلب الانسحاب قبل الترسية أو بعدها وأنه - أي سكرتير اللجنة - لم يتناقش مع المقاول في هذا الشأن ولم يصدر منه أي حديث له بخصوص مصادرة الضمان أو توقيع عقوبة ما عليه.
______________________________ __________
الأسباب
حيث أن أساس دعوى المقاول المدعي هو أنه تقدم بعطائه في 11/10/1393هـ وصحة تاريخ تقديم العطاء على ما تبين من اجتماع لجنة فتح المظاريف هو 12/10/1393هـ حيث تقدم المدعي إلى اللجنة بعطائه حال اجتماعها – في حين لم يسلم له الموقع إلا في 17/11/1394هـ وأن أسعار المواد واليد العاملة والنقل ارتفعت خلال تلك الفترة بما يعني أنه باشر تنفيذ المشروع في ظل أسعار تجاوزت تلك التي وضعها في اعتباره عند تقديمه العطاء.
وحيث أنه لا شك أن تأخير الإدارة في تسليم الموقع إلى المقاول يعد تقصيراً منها في التزاماتها تساءل عنه بمعنى أنه يكون للمقاول المتعاقد مع الإدارة الحق - إذا ما ثبت ذلك التأخير - في الرجوع عليها بالتعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من أضرار من جزاء ذلك. وهذا الحكم تقضي به القواعد العامة في المسؤولية التعاقدية إذ يفرض العقد لزاماً على الإدارة تسليم الموقع فور التعاقد أو على الأكثر خلال فترة معقولة، وهو يعد ما ردده قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 818 الصادر في 17/5/1396هـ في مادته الأولى من أنه يقتصر النظر في طلبات التعويض المقدمة من المقاولين المتعاقدين مع جهات حكومية على الحالات التي يستند فيها المقاولون على حدوث تقصير من الجهة الحكومية ينتج عنه إلحاق خسارة أو ضرر بالمقاول وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مثل تأخير الجهات الحكومية في تسليم المواقع … إلخ. 
وحيث أنه في مجال تطبيق ذلك الحكم يتعين التساؤل عما إذا كان تسليم الإمارة الموقع إلى المقاول المدعي في 17/11/1394هـ ينطوي على تأخير من جانبها في التسليم.
وحيث أنه من المقرر أن مجرد تقديم المقاول لعطائه لا ينشئ بذاتة أية رابطة تعاقدية بينه وبين الإمارة وإنما تنشأ تلك الرابطة بإبلاغ المقاول بالترسية إذ ذلك الإبلاغ هو المعول عليه بتلاقي الإيجاب والقبول وتمام العقد، ومن ثم فالتأخير في الترسية مهما كان مداه لا يشكل إخلالاً من الإدارة بأي من التزاماتها التعاقدية بحسبان أن تلك الالتزامات لا تنشأ إلا بقيام العقد وهو الأمر الذي يحصل بالإبلاغ بالترسية، كما أنه من المقرر أيضاً أنه ما دام المقاول لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء فإن العطاء المقدم منه يظل سارياً. وقد جاء في خطاب سعادة وكيل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني رقم 2201/12 تاريخ 14/1/1387 الموجه لسعادة أمين مدينة الرياض رداً على خطابه رقم 4381 في 5/11/1386هـ ما يلي:-
(يظل عطاء المتعهد أو المقاول سارياً ملزماً له ما دام لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء وأن عدم سريان خطاب الضمان لا يسقط بالتالي القوة الملزمة للعطاء ما لم يطلب المتعهد سحب عطائه قبل أن يرده قبول الجهة الإدارية)
وحيث أنه لما كان المدعي لم يقدم ما يفيد سحب عطائه ويجديه في هذا الصدد ما قرره بالتحقيقات. إذ علاوة على أن الانسحاب من العطاء لا يكون شفاهةً فقد نفى سكرتير لجنة المناقصات كل ما نسبه إليه المدعي فإن العطاء المقدم منه يكون سارياً ملزماً له.
وحيث أنه لما كان ذلك وكان المدعي قد أبلغ بالترسية بتاريخ 24/9/1394هـ وكانت الإمارة قد قامت بتسليمه الموقع في 17/11/94هـ وكانت الهيئة ترى أن المدة ما بين التاريخين مدة معقولة لتوفي الإدارة خلالها بالتزامها بتسليم الموقع فإنه لا يكون صحيحاً بالتالي ما نسبه المدعي للإمارة المدعى عليها من تأخير في تسليم الموقع.
وحيث أن الهيئة وإن كانت قد انتهت إلى أن الفترة من تاريخ الإبلاغ بالترسية إلى تاريخ تسليم الإمارة الموقع إلى المدعي فترة معقولة لتنفيذ الإمارة لهذا الالتزام إلا أنها تضيف مع ذلك أن الفترة التي قامت خلالها الإمارة بتسليم الموقع يتعين في واقع الأمر احتسابها بدءاً من 6/11/94هـ تاريخ سداد المقاول المدعي للتامين النهائي وليس اعتباراً من 24/9/1394هـ تاريخ إبلاغه بالترسية.
وحيث أن الهيئة تشير في بيان سند وجهة نظرها هذه إلى أن الخطاب رقم 2221/ 8م تاريخ 24/9/94هـ الصادر من الإمارة المدعى عليها والذي أبلغ المقاول بموجبه بالترسية تضمن تكليفه بمراجعة الإدارة المالية بالإمارة مصحوباً بضمان نهائي بنسبة 20% من قيمة العطاء ووجوب تقديم صاحب العطاء المقبول في مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام من تاريخ اليوم التالي لإخطاره بخطاب مسجل تأميناً يوازي عشرة في المائة من القيمة التي رست عليه بها المناقصة أو أن يكمل التأمين المؤقت إلى هذا الحد أمر نصت عليه المادة (40) من نظام المناقصات والمزايدات كما نصت المادة (43) من النظام المذكور على الصلاحيات التي للجهة صاحبة المناقصة في حالة عدم دفع صاحب العطاء المقبول التأمين النهائي في الميعاد المحدد في المادة (40) " مع تقرير المادة (43) حق تلك الجهة في منح صاحب العطاء مهلة إضافية لا تتجاوز خمسة أيام " وذلك فيما قررته من أنه يكون لتلك الجهة الخيار بين سحب قبولها للعطاء ومصادرة التأمين المؤقت أو أن تشتري أو أن تنفذ على حساب صاحبه سواء بواسطة أحد أصحاب العطاءات التالية لعطائه أو بالممارسة أو بمناقصة عامة كل أو بعض الكمية أو العملية التي رست عليه وأن تخصم بدون إنذار أو أية إجراءات قضائية أية خسارة تلحقها من جراء ذلك من أية مبالغ تكون مستحقة له لأي سبب لدى الجهة نفسها أو لدى أية مبالغ تكون مستحقة له لأي سبب لدى الجهة نفسها أو لدى أية جهة حكومية أخرى وذلك دون إخلال بحق الجهة صاحبة المناقصة في المطالبة قضائياً بالتعويضات عما لحقها من خسارة وعما أصابها من أضرار، ومن ثم فإنه إذا كان نظام المناقصات والمزايدات قد أعطى الجهة صاحبة المناقصة في حالة عدم دفع صاحب العطاء المقبول للتأمين النهائي في الميعاد المحدد نظاماً صلاحيات يتسع مداها حد سحب قبولها للترسية عليه والتنفيذ عليه بأي طريق فإنه لا يحق للمدعي الشكوى أن اختارت الإمارة المدعى عليها بديلاً عن ذلك مجرد إرجاء تسليم الموقع لحين سدادة التامين النهائي إذ إرجاء تسليم الموقع أخف وطأة بكثير مما يحق للإدارة اتخاذه من إجراءات في هذا الصدد. لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعي لم يقم بسداد التامين النهائي إلا بتاريخ 6/11/94هـ فإن تسليم الموقع الحاصل في 17/11/94هـ إنما يكون قد تم بعد أيام قليلة من سداده التأمين النهائى.
وحيث أنه لذلك وعلى أي حال من الأحوال لا يكون ثمة تأخير من الإمارة المدعى عليها في تسليم الموقع.
وحيث أنه لما كان ذلك وكان ما أشاره المدعي من خلاف قائم بين الإمارة والأشغال العامة على تسوية الأرض يعوق التسليم الابتدائي أمر نفته الإمارة المدعى عليها ولم يقدم المدعي دليلاً عليه فإن مطالبة المدعي الراهنة التي ترتكز على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 818 تكون واجبة الرفض.
وحيث أنه تبقى بعد ذلك الإشارة إلى أن الثابت أن المقاول قدم عطاءه قبل 1/3/93هـ ومن ثم يستفيد من أحكام قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 52 لسنة 1394هـ الخاص بالموافقة على تعويض مقاولي الأعمال الإنشائية ومتعهدي الإعاشة السعودية نتيجة ارتفاع أسعار المواد إلا أن تطبيق أحكام ذلك القرار أمر خارج عن اختصاص ديوان المظالم إذ يقضي قرار مجلس الوزراء سالف الذكر بصدور قرار التعويض من معالي وزير المالية، والأوراق خلو مما يفيد رفض معاليه مطالبة للمدعي في هذا المعنى.
______________________________ __________
لذلك انتهى الديوان إلى :
عدم أحقية المقاول ………. فيما يطالب به إمارة منطقة …….. من تعويض

موسوعة أحكام ديوان المظالم

----------

